# Oak Hill Lane Cellars



## rrawhide (Apr 23, 2011)

Morn' all


Well, this is where we are nowadays









lookin good, so far




coming up our driveway - these are the merlot






aren't the babies fun






top of driveway - this will be about 25 cabernet sauv when i dig them
up and get them planted. Next week!!!!!!






Since i won that apple press I decided to plant 4 apple trees,
fuji; granny smith; red and golden delicious.


Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


All for now - have a great day all.


rick


----------



## Rocky (Apr 23, 2011)

You have a really nice set up there, Rawhide. I wish I had that type of land. Looking great!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking great there Rick!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 23, 2011)

Look at you with a Cabernet Sauvignon welcoming committee as you drive up the LONG driveway! 

Nice job there Rick!


----------



## Randoneur (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like things are really greening up. The vines are really filling out nicely. Looks great Rick!!








Thanks for the update -I waswondering how it was going out there.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 24, 2011)

I am green with envy of your green there right now. 


Keep em growin', growin', growin' rrawhide! [whipsound]


----------



## rrawhide (May 14, 2011)

Here's where we are as of today. I think that i am nuts!!!!!! 






These are Merlot that start going up the lane -28 vines




The Syrah about 22 vines (need to replace a few)








The Cabernet Sav - 22 vines - starting from cuttings




Need to start growing!!!!




This is about 20 vines that you see above the Cab
Mix of Sangiovese; nebbiolo and barbera with a couple of Syrah
No idea what is what so this will be a field blend!!!




coming into house area - 6 vines - I forget but they are whites




This is a Thompson and a Flame table grapes for mama.


So, all in all there are over 100 vines - what am i doing?


rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide (May 14, 2011)

Then with all of this there is: 






and this






and then yesterday I started 3 summer wines: Peach Chardonnay; Apricot Riesling; Strawberry white zin and Skeeter Pee. I also found a can of Alexanders Cabernet concentrate and I made that too!!!








So


I think that I need to start a Poll - is rrawhide nuts?
or maybe i do not really want to know!!!


Later


rrawhide


----------



## Rocky (May 14, 2011)

Rick, 


This is very impressive. The barrels appear to be very large, like 40-50 gallon, right? Also, in the room containing the barrels, there appears to be some type of temperature control equipment near the ceiling on the right. What is that? Also, do you sell wine commercially?


I am particularly grateful for the pictures because my wife was beginning to think I was crazy. Whe she saw these pictures she just said, "Wow!"


----------



## rrawhide (May 14, 2011)

Rocky


The barrels are the normal 59-60 gallons. 3 of the 4 are full. I do have a partner and almost half of what you see will be split. Inside the cool room there is an a/c and this is kept at 60-62. Nope, this is just a hobby and most of the wine we give away. Bet I don't have 2 bottles a week myself. Just a fun thing but a lot of work - keeps one young!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2011)

Rick those vines are going to look really cool along the drive when they fill in.


----------



## Goodfella (May 14, 2011)

Looking VERY nice Rick.


I'm glad all is well....




Joel


----------



## grapeman (May 14, 2011)

Rick, those vines look great. I love what you are doing


Don't thank me too much, but I started your Poll for you. It neede to be done!


----------



## Wade E (May 14, 2011)

Just insane Rick and how beautiful it *must* be to walk or drive to then end of your driveway to get the mail and check out the grapes along the way, maybe even snatch one to take a nip of or just carry your refractometer with you also!


----------



## rrawhide (May 15, 2011)

For something else to do we started a "square foot vegetable" garden. We have so many critters with teeth we decided to do this. Going to finish the fence around the garden soon.




there are onions, tomatoes; radishes and several peppers
as well as some okra and potatoes and beets and more.








and this is our 'corn patch'. Boy does it grow fast.






we are having fun, i think!!!


later


rrawhide


----------



## Rocky (May 15, 2011)

I envy you in that you are free to do this. In the area I live, we have the following restirctions:
1. No gardens
2. No fences 
In addition to this, we have people in the area who _feed deer_, which I suppose is commendable, but now we are seeing _coyotes_ in the area (partially attracted by the deer). In the very small city in which I live 6 dogs have been killed by coyotes and an unknown number of cats. When I let my dog out at night for their "business" I accompany them carryingmy Mossberg 12 gauge.


----------



## Waldo (May 15, 2011)

Rocky. go ahead and plant man..tell them it's not a garden, it's a food plot for the deer.


----------



## Rocky (May 15, 2011)

You know, Waldo, I think some of these people would buy that. 


I do, however, sneak a few vegetables into my flower beds. A plant is a plant. I have zucchini, tomatoes, peppers, onions and garlic going amongst my hydrangea, spirea, decorative grasses and lilacs. Look just like another flower to the casual observer.


----------



## ibglowin (May 16, 2011)

Looks fantastic Rick! What are you doing? Your insuring you will NEVER be bored in retirement!







rrawhide said:


> So, all in all there are over 100 vines - what am i doing?


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 12, 2011)

VERISON has started. Coming up the driveway we are getting a little color change. Gotta get the net on - bad birds bad birds bad birds!!! Maybe i can beat them this year. 


Hope all is well with everyone -


Al - July 28th to Aug 6th. = Alaska fishing with my son 


Will post pictures later.


rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait, you can't just pop in here and drop that bomb on us and then disappear! We want details buddy!

My father in law owns a nice fishing lodge in Ketchikan called SliverKing Lodge. We finally went up a few years back as they had a family reunion at the lodge. Had a blast. Did you know it rains there....


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 12, 2011)

ok ok ok!!!! 
My son, Ryan, is taking me fishing to Alaska July 28-Aug 6th. We are going to the www.gonefishinlodge.com in Soldotna, Ak. We are going on the Alaska Bonzana package. We will fish for it all: silver salmon, sockeye, rainbow trout, artic grayling, halibut, ling cod and more. You can look at the package and see what we are doing each day - even a fly-in floatplane trip. Hope to bring back at least 100# of fish. Going to be fun and am looking way forward to it. Be nice to have a little cooler weather too!!! By the way, there is a winery in Homer called www.bearcreekwin*e*ry.com _._(see you can do this 'hobby' anywhere!!!)
We are gonna check it out!!!


More later - just remember, you can take time for fishing too!!!!!!


rrawhide


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 12, 2011)

Rich have a great time. That has to be on a lot of people's bucket list. Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures and success stories.
Just remember if you find bells and whistles on the paths, the bears have already been fed.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## fivebk (Jul 12, 2011)

How big is your suitcase??????







BOB


----------



## robie (Jul 12, 2011)

I clicked on your bearcreekwinery.com entry. Looks like a fun place to visit.
Have a great time.


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 12, 2011)

we are only taking 1 carry-on each with 4-5 days of clothes. The lodge has a laundry area so we will wash 1 time. We are saving our checked baggage (2) for boxes of fish (50#'s each) for each of us. So, the fish (you see I am being positive) will come back on the plane with us (will be flash frozen and hard as a brick) and will last the flights (6 hours) and a 3 hours drive from Fresno to Springville. Anyway, this is the plan. The lodge recommends NOT bringing any fishing gear - period!!! All gear is included for all the fishing and they have lots of extras and extra parts in case something breaks down....... If you bring your own stuff and it breaks - oh well - no time or parts to work on it. IF we want to do some extra fishing on our own we can rent gear from them or go to Fred Meyers Store and purchase some cheapie stuff!!! Makes perfect sense to me. Costco had a 21" rolling duffle for $25 and this is what we are all taking. Plenty of room. 
So this is the plan, so far!!!!!


More to come - if you want to whet your whistle go to www.gonefishinglodge.com and click on some of their videos at the bottom of the page and you will see what you will be doing when you GO!!!


rick


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 13, 2011)

Chapter 2 or so!!!! Had a wonderful time in Alaska.  Did bring back over 135# of halibut and salmon.  The weather on the water was pretty rough so we did not get to fish for the reef fish and we worked for the halibut.  Ever try to bring up a 'barn door' from 250 feet underwater?  You just crank and crank and crank and then you crank so more.  We all caught our limits (3) and the largest was 48#.  Perfect eating size.  After cranking for quite awhile we are glad that they were not 100#'s or so.  They get some 300# once in a while. The silver salmon were wonderful fighters and averaged 6-10#'s.  Great eating fish and well as the halibut.  I think that i like the halibut just a tad better!!!!  Not much though!!!! 
 
 




our home 
 




 fly out trip for silver salmon - landed on river - great flight 
Cessa Citation - 9 place
 




 he dropped us off and left!!!
 




 wonderful time with the silvers - me - john - son Ryan
 




 
we always had eagles watching over us!! 









 
tried to move to proper sequence but would not let me.  Anyway, left picture is typical Alaska tundra and lots and lots of water.
 
Right, the cleaned silver salmon.
 
 
 




 our freezer - about 135# of halibut and salmon.  
 




 
 me with halibut and lots of extra clothes - was cooooooolllllld and wet with 6-8' foot waves.  Lots of bouncing around - just like on a rodeo bull but this laster longer than 8 seconds!!!
 




 
skipper cleaning all the halibut on trip back  



 
 
 waiting for us at the gate of the logde.
 
Had a wonderful wonder trip with my son and best friend.
 
Stay tuned for chaper 3!!!  Next!!


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 13, 2011)

Chapter 3.




Wonderful Alaska trip - but the next day did not feel tooooo well so went to the doctor. After checking everything, he decided I needed more!!! So, that week lots more testing and on Friday after a nuclearstress test and cardiac sonogram I was given the 'news'. A 99% blocked right coronary artery and a low output heart (ie: pump). So Monday am was in Bakersfield Heart Hospital for an angiogram and then a 3/4" stent was installed. I am completely open now!!!! yeh!!!


But, the low output heart can not be repaired except with diet and exercise - maybe, but probably not!!! Every one who reads this post there is what is called and ejection fraction rating for your heart. Most people are between 50-80. Mine is 23. So, cannot lift over 25-30#'s and must stay below 4000 feet elevation. Bummer - our High Sierra Annual Fishing trip is the end of October - this is 7500-10500 feet so that is out. Lots of thin air up there and not good for a weak heart (pump). And, we were going to Lake Tahoe after Christmas this year for a family thing!! Nope, gotta go somewhere else.


Anyway, here is a news broadcast for you all - MY LOW OUTPUT HEART PROBLEM WAS CAUSED BY LIFESTYLE!!!!! EATING TOO MUCH AND NOT WATCHING WEIGHT - HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE FOR YEARS - HIGH GLUCLOSE READINGS AND NOT TAKING MY MEDICATIONS PROPERLY. I was not a pill popper and always thought this was for somebody else. Hummmmm - well guess what? Got caught!!!


But, the GOOD NEWS, is that it was caught in time - with 99% - a heart attack or stroke could have happened at any second. So, after all this - I have not missed any medications - period and have lost over 30 pounds!!! I want to lose another 30 and i will be happy.


I want to thank the Lord for this warning and another chance to do lots of things differently. But, if He would have decided to take me in Alaska - I was with my son and best friend. Could not thought of a better place.


ANYWAY, in anyone decides to take my advice and look at yourselves differently and take care of some issues - then this post was worth every second in preparing. God Bless You all, my forum friends. I am glad to still be here.!!!!


Anybody have any questions, please PM me.


rrawhide.


Next chapter, Harvest.


----------



## robie (Sep 13, 2011)

Some great advice. 

I have a friend who doesn't think taking his blood pressure meds is that important. I'll pass on your experience to him.

Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2011)

That looks awesome!!!!!, Im going on a fishing charter tomorrow for Striped Bass and something else but I dont even know as Im slipping in at the very last second where someone bailed and Yippy Im in!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all this Rick. Believe me, I hear you. I had a heart attack when I hit 40, some 17 years ago now. I take more medicines than I care to. I did lose almost 100 pounds when I hit 50, but it keeps creeping back as I age more. The way I felt a week ago this past Sunday, I either had an anxiety attack or a mild heart attack. I puked for 4 hours straight with chest pains and could not do much for a few days. I am almost back again, but probably have blocked arteries again like years ago. Yes I will get checked out as things slack off. Until then, I am taking it easy and not lifting a whole lot. 


Glad you caught it in time. Keep on the meds and listen to the doctor.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2011)

rrawhide said:


> Chapter 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2011)

Rick, thanks for sharing the pics and the word of caution on the health front. So happy to hear you are doing better! 

Rich you need some help on the wine side it sounds like.

You can't do it all, its gotten to be too big!

Take care of yourselves for your families sake folks!


----------



## DBell (Sep 14, 2011)

I just want to say how great it is you havesuch wonderfulrelationship with your son!Every man that become a dad hopes for that. Congrats on having it! May your health keep improving. and wow, what a trip.


----------



## Scott B (Sep 14, 2011)

Rick,
Wow – close call. Glad you are alright. Great advice. THANKS for the post!


----------



## Randoneur (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that with us. It made me stop and think about a few things. I wish you better health.


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok Ok Mike


Decided to go ahead and drive - to Delicato in Manteca, CA. It was a 403 mile round trip. Left at 0500 and got home at 1400. Brought back 65 gallons of unfermented juice. The blend is 56% Allicante, 29% Syrah and 15% Rubired. The numbers are Brix 20.3, Ph 3.5 and the TA 0.74. Except for a little light on the brix everything is ok and it taste wonderful. SO, more wine wine wine wine iwne ewin eniw etc.............etc..........etc...........
This is juice and was quite cold so will have to warm it up a little bit. I will split the barrel into 2 open-top fermenters and start fermentation today or tomarrow. Then when finished will pump into a neutral oak barrel and add oak and let 'er sit for 3 months. Then rack into plastic - clean barrel and rack back into barrel for long term. Maybe!!!!


Here we are at Delicato filling our containers. There was a line about 30 cars/trucks long and I guess it never stops for the entire 9 'juice' days. They sell about 50,000 gallons in that week to homewinemakers. WOW! They also had a white blend that I tasted but did not have any containers for that. This blend was odd - 91.5% Thompson and 8.5% Symphony grapes. Was very good but did not get any.


By the way, they sell the 'juice' at $3.15 per gallon. Comes out to about 63 cents a bottle. Not toooooooo bad.








line waiting to get in








security lets in 3 vehicles at a time




our 60 gallon barrel and a 12








just back up to the fill station hoses




brother-in-law David starting to fill








happy camper - fill fill fill


Unloaded with a tractor loader and set on a metal roller platform so we could move around on the concrete floor. Let sit overnight and checked temp today - juice temp 68 degrees. Decided to use the RC-212 yeast since it works with cooler must. Split into 2 equal containers and rehydrated the yeast and gently stirred into the juice. Covered with a towel and waiting for the 'magic' to start!!!


Some of the home winemakers getting juice were fermenting directly into wood barrels. They were old time 'makers and do not add any yeast at all. Just warm up the juice to 70 degrees ish and let the natural fermentation start on its own. SO, we decided to try this method in a 5 gallon plastic carboy with a brew belt to warm it up. SO, we will see if there is a difference. And, these ol boys do not bottle - they just pour, siphon, or chug right out of the container. Should be interesting. Let you know more later.


rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 10, 2011)

Fermentation has started and is rolling along. Since we are also trying a 'natural' fermentation and are heating the carboy to 80 degrees on 5 gallons the sg is dropping a little faster than the other barrels.


Added 1 gram per gallonof Booster Rouge to both batches too.


More later


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 10, 2011)

i like them there ole' guys


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 11, 2011)

You saying you resemble that remark?


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 18, 2011)

Fermentation is finished and racked into its new home. A neutral 60 gallon barrel that I added 1# of American Oak XOAKERS. These are the round spheres (about 1" dia) that you just put through the bung hole and then use a breathable silicone bung. I will leave a minimum 3 months and then taste and see what's happening. If I need more I will insert a stainless oak infusion tube and add more/different oak. Sure hope that this juice from Delicato works out. At $3.15/gallon it makes if just about right. AND all the work to that point has been done by others. 


The other 5 gallon batch of the same juice has just finished fermenting too and was racked into another carboy. This is the one that we did nothing to - just letting it do its own thing. Interesting, the taste is quite a bit different than the other batch. The only difference is natural yeast. Going to be interesting - will probably add some oak to this but not sure as of yet.


Pictures later.


rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 18, 2011)

You saying you got some balls of oak eh Rick!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 18, 2011)

watch for termites


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, Mike, I do and here they are: 



<DIV style="WIDTH: 250px; CLEAR: both">
<DIV style="MARGIN: 15px 25px" ="G24Brun">Xoakers
<DIV style="MARGIN: 15px 25px" ="G11Brun">_*FOR NEUTRAL BARRELS*_
<DIV style="LINE-HEIGHT: 14px; MARGIN: 15px 25px" ="G11Brun">These 1” solid oak spheres are perfect for precise, uniform additions of oak to neutral barrels.

Xoakers will contribute a complex oak character, rounding and softening wines while enhancing the mid-palate.

Xoakers are simply added to the barrel through the bunghole and then rolled back out during barrel washing. 
<DIV style="WIDTH: 250px">




<UL style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" ="G11Brun">
<LI>1-2 Xoakers per gallon recommended 
<LI>Minimum contact time of 4 months recommended</LI>[/list]Al, I did have some oak borrers (not termites)in 2 of my barrels - and you know the wine does leak when the borrers have their way. 


SO, had to order some 'spirles' to fix the barrels. These are conical plugs that you can drive into the hole. In the meantime, we had to pump (rack) the wines into other barrels until the order comes in. Then we fix and will have 2 emply barrels to fill - next year!!!. We have 3 full barrels at present and 19 carboys. Since it is starting to cool down we will start bottling soon. I have 2 to fix and one with solution so have plenty.







later


rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice balls Rick!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 18, 2011)

So Rick when you pull them out do you have blue balls?


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all


Well, pruning time is upon us and I have about half done. There will be about 130 vines total with about 24 replacements for the syrah that did not make it. Then, I also planted 4 Teraldego and hope these will be fun. In a few years - 2-3 - there should be lots of production. The rule of thumb, when mature, is 1 gallon of finished wine per vine!!! So, hope we get there.


Anyway, hope all your Christmas's were good and everyone safe. HAPPY NEW YEAR All!!!


rrawhide


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 27, 2011)

Good to see you back online Rick!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Rick, good to see you back!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, pruning time already. Have fun with all the vines.


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 27, 2011)

Pruning time? Gee, and I was just thinking which wines to select for New Year's Eve! 

It must be because we have snow on the ground that I haven't thought about pruning...but maybe an nice walk to see how the vines are "weathering" the winter thus far will be nice. 

Gee, Rick, you're inspiring!


----------



## Randoneur (Dec 27, 2011)

Hope all of you are having a good holiday. Good to hear things are OK out west.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 2, 2012)

only 24 hours out of Christmas and he is pruning...THAT is dedication!


----------

